# Spaceliner: worth it?



## Cranky Chain Cycles

This 1960s Sears Spaceliner is on sale online for around $50 but don't know if it's worth it. I've already done a fair amount of research on it. I have no idea what condition its in other than what's seen in the pic. The prices I've seen it sold for are all for the boys deluxe version. My plans are for a full restoration.


----------



## Freqman1

twinflight said:


> This 1960s Sears Spaceliner is on sale online for around $50 but don't know if it's worth it. I've already done a fair amount of research on it. I have no idea what condition its in other than what's seen in the pic. The prices I've seen it sold for are all for the boys deluxe version. My plans are for a full restoration.
> 
> View attachment 719836




Cleaned up I've sold similar for $75 which I think is about tops on these. This bike does not need a restoration which would cost many multiples of what the bike would be worth finished.Heck just tubes and tires would put it over the money. My 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kramai88

I would agree with Freqman1  sold three of them over the summer 50 to 75 is the best I could get for them after cleaning them up and making them rideable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest

This is a bike that is maybe a little dated looking and probably appreciated for the patina as much as the style. Not saying they aren't cool, just underappreciated. People are strange and a bit trendy that way.


----------



## Saving Tempest

PS It's a Murray, is it not?


----------



## vincev

Clean and ride type bike.You are not going to get rich flipping it. The downside is that it is a girls bike and it doesnt have the spring fork.If the tank or lenses are broken then it is pretty worthless.


----------



## Duchess

Cool looking bikes that seem to be a ton of around, so they're not worth much to sell (could be because they're pretty heavy and not very well made—they last by virtue of the materials used to make them), but people love them when they see you riding them. Buy it, clean it, ride it, or give it to someone for Christmas and they'll think you spent a lot more than you did. There's also the option of the TRM tank conversion if you want to do something custom. Here's mine:


----------



## The K-CODE Kid

twinflight said:


> This 1960s Sears Spaceliner is on sale online for around $50 but don't know if it's worth it. I've already done a fair amount of research on it. I have no idea what condition its in other than what's seen in the pic. The prices I've seen it sold for are all for the boys deluxe version. My plans are for a full restoration.
> 
> View attachment 719836



I think the Rear Rack, Chain Guard, Tank/Light, and Pedals are worth it.  But I'm partial to the Spaceliners//Flightliners of the chrome/springer variety.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

The K-CODE Kid said:


> I think the Rear Rack, Chain Guard, Tank/Light, and Pedals are worth it.  But I'm partial to the Spaceliners//Flightliners of the chrome/springer variety.View attachment 722105



Impressive.


----------



## fordmike65

The K-CODE Kid said:


> I think the Rear Rack, Chain Guard, Tank/Light, and Pedals are worth it.  But I'm partial to the Spaceliners//Flightliners of the chrome/springer variety.View attachment 722105



Nice '64 S/C


----------



## The K-CODE Kid

fordmike65 said:


> Nice '64 S/C



Thanks.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid

twinflight said:


> Impressive.



Thanks.  I do like that TRM tank conversion on the non-chrome ones as well since you'll have to paint to match anyway.


----------



## BrentP

Duchess said:


> Cool looking bikes that seem to be a ton of around, so they're not worth much to sell (could be because they're pretty heavy and not very well made—they last by virtue of the materials used to make them), but people love them when they see you riding them. Buy it, clean it, ride it, or give it to someone for Christmas and they'll think you spent a lot more than you did. There's also the option of the TRM tank conversion if you want to do something custom. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 720312



Love the disc brake on the front.  Nice upgrade!


----------



## Duchess

BrentP said:


> Love the disc brake on the front. Nice upgrade!





Thanks! My first disc brake and I love it (Avid BB7). I chose it because it worked with the design (the tank nose blocks most front brakes) and it allowed a painted rim, but it turned out to be even better functionally and was real easy to set up. Makes up for the SA 3-speed coaster rear.


----------



## KarlH9

Beautiful bike mate, Hi!  I saw one go for 500  it had the tank the working lights, perfect!  I own my boyhood spaceliner  I am looking for a tank for my boys 1968 24" spaceliner with working light housing,  OR the whole bike with working light and tank I will offer 400 for a 26 ",  24" is a bit small for me to ride.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Is that a California thing to pay an extra 2 bills to ride a transgender over being seen on a girlie?


----------

